# Avatar Won't Change.



## ShadowEon (Jun 3, 2010)

Yeah I was trying to change my avatar on the non-forum part of Fur Affinity.

It won't change. I click the new one I want and it shows it in the little white screen but where it says current avatar it does not change.


And, no matter how many times I refresh my cache....it also doesn't change on my profile.


What do I do?


----------



## Aden (Jun 3, 2010)

Try it with a different image file to try to isolate the problem.


----------



## ShadowEon (Jun 3, 2010)

Aden said:


> Try it with a different image file to try to isolate the problem.



Doesn't work with anything new I upload or with images I have used as icons already that are also in my control panel.


----------



## Xaerun (Jun 3, 2010)

Clear your cache.


----------



## ShadowEon (Jun 3, 2010)

Xaerun said:


> Clear your cache.



That doesn't change anything! I did that again just now and problem remains. I said in my OP that clearing it doesn't do anything.


----------



## redfoxnudetoons (Jun 3, 2010)

What browser are you using?


----------



## ShadowEon (Jun 3, 2010)

redfoxnudetoons said:


> What browser are you using?



Firefox. I have never had this problem before and I really wanna change my avatar....I am sick of having the same avatar...and I have a new one to use. :c


----------



## Ratte (Jun 3, 2010)

So you've cleared your cookie cache and attempted a normal refresh/re-login, yes?

Is your avatar bank full?  I don't think it works if it is.


----------



## Watercolor_Lotus (Jun 3, 2010)

It might take a little while for it to change in Firefox. I recently tried to change my avatar and ended up giving up because it wouldn't change. I came back later and my avatar was the picture I tried changing it to.

So just give it some time ; )


----------



## redfoxnudetoons (Jun 3, 2010)

ShadowEon said:


> Firefox. I have never had this problem before and I really wanna change my avatar....I am sick of having the same avatar...and I have a new one to use. :c



Go to Tools>Clear Recent History.
Select Time range to clear "Everything"
Check ALL check boxes.

That should do it. It worked for me when I had a problem seeing my changed avatar.


----------



## ArielMT (Jun 4, 2010)

This is the av you're trying to switch to or switch from?
.......|
.......v


----------



## Irreverent (Jun 4, 2010)

Ratte said:


> Is your avatar bank full?  I don't think it works if it is.



It could be that.  Or if the avi has a double extention, ie: myavi.jpg.jpg will upload but fail to change.


Shadow, Link me the avi you want in your avi gallery and I can try to force it.


----------



## ShadowEon (Jun 12, 2010)

It's fine now,just took about a day to change is all. ^^;


----------



## White Lycan (Jul 29, 2012)

what formats are accepted for the avatars picture? I am not very good at navigating forums to find information.


----------



## Littlerock (Jul 29, 2012)

White Lycan said:


> I am not very good at navigating forums to find information.



This much is obvious, especially since you've just asked this in a thread from two years ago. :T

And the answer to your question can be found right next to the image uploader, iirc. Pretty sure you can use .bmp, .jpeg, .png and .gif. Maybe not bitmaps though, and FA tends to ruin .pngs. Definitely no .psd, .wpb, and .xcf :v


----------



## rikter8 (Sep 19, 2012)

I know it seems silly, but I'm having the same issue with a .jpg 100X95 pixel image.  Going to try Re-clearing the cache using IE9 here....


----------



## Gryphoneer (Sep 20, 2012)

rikter8 said:


> IE9


Well, there's your problem.


----------



## Summercat (Sep 21, 2012)

Double Necro! What does it mean?!


----------

